# Apparently I look like a clown FOTD



## User67 (Apr 20, 2009)

So I'm at work the other day just minding my business. When a co-worker's customer goes "Some of you MAC girls wear too much make-up!" Then she points at me & goes "Like her, just look at her! She looks like a clown!" I was so stunned that someone could be so cruel & right to my face! So I said to her in a nice tone "You know, everyone is different & I happen to wear a lot of make-up because I like it." She goes "Well, you still look like a clown!" After that I just kept my mouth shut, because if I said anything more it would not have been nice & I probably would have gotten fired. So onto the clown pics......

Face:
SFF foundation
Select Cover-Up concealer
Loose blot powder
Shadester sculpting powder
Fleur Power blush

Eyes:
Spiked brow pencil
Painterly p/p
Seedy Pearl e/s
Bitter e/s
Creme De Violet e/s
Shadowy Lady e/s
Black Black Chromaline e/s
#36 lashes

Lips:
Cushy l/l
Myth l/s
Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass


----------



## ladyx (Apr 20, 2009)

you look like a clown??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your looking goood!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well you must be the prettiest clown I have ever seen!!! You look amazing!! And she was ignornat


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. This look is beautiful. Don't be bothered by what the customer said.


----------



## Proserpina (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well you must be the prettiest clown I have ever seen!!! You look amazing!!_

 
Thats the way it is


----------



## moopoint (Apr 20, 2009)

What a bitch! I think you look great. People are balls-y these days...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2009)

Hell with her. You're happy, and you're gorgeous.


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you look gorgeous!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 20, 2009)

it seems to me that ppl who dont actually wear makeup or know much about it say $h!t like that...

Your makeup is gorgeous, its applied flawlessly and it compliments your gorgeous face.

Sounds like the b!tch was jealous!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

The make up is gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 20, 2009)

What a biznatch, you look gorgeous!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 20, 2009)

i think you look pretty


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 20, 2009)

wtf ... ?! something obviously isn't right with her, or she has been drinking that "haterade" after every meal or something ... whoa anyways , you know you don't look like a clown . and if that's what a clown looks like then shoot , i wanna look like a clown too!


----------



## carandru (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_and if that's what a clown looks like when shoot , i wanna look like a clown too!_

 
Me too!  Me too!  I'm next in line for a clown makeover then. That look is hot.


----------



## April47 (Apr 20, 2009)

What an idiot! Um, you work at MAC!! It's your JOB to be creative and inspirational. Whenever I go into my MAC store I'm always jealous but inspired when I see the MA's makeup. Don't feel bad for doing your job. And your makeup looks awesome.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2009)

You're gorgeous and so is the makeup. Don't let someone you don't care about get to you like that.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 20, 2009)

The mu looks great! She was prolly jelly . . .


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_it seems to me that *ppl who dont actually wear makeup or know much about it say $h!t like that...
* 
Your makeup is gorgeous, its applied flawlessly and it compliments your gorgeous face.

Sounds like the b!tch was jealous!!!_

 

this is so true!


----------



## makeba (Apr 20, 2009)

I Wanna Be A Clown Too!!!!! can i get tut on this cuz its hawt!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm loooooving this look!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 20, 2009)

that was her way of saying "i WISH i could do my makeup like hers"
JEALOUS!
you look gorgeous! & you remained polite to her. good for you girl!


----------



## gitts (Apr 20, 2009)

Girl, you are so beautiful, and I feel that as a makeup artist you should be able to show your customers the range of colours available to them in all variations.  I think you have done this handsomely with this look.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 20, 2009)

You know...I _really_ don't understand people sometimes.  What was the point of saying that?  If she thinks you and the other MAs wear too much makeup, then why shop there?  

You're makeup looks really good and I enjoy your FOTDs.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2009)

screw that woman, you look gorgeous as usual


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohhh--mm--ggeee.. This is a gorgeous look!!!!

She's clearly missing some screws up in there.


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 20, 2009)

You don't look like a clown, you look beautiful!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 20, 2009)

You look nice and polished. Some people are haters.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Apr 20, 2009)

You seriously are the prettiest clown I've ever seen..


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 20, 2009)

What a stank bitch!! I think you should have called her out, you had witnesses!! I would love for some one to do that to me so I can give them the worst cuss out of the century.

Some people need to stop sipping on that haterade, for real.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_it seems to me that ppl who dont actually wear makeup or know much about it say $h!t like that...


Sounds like the b!tch was jealous!!!_

 

Ditto Ditto Ditto!! When I wore a blue look for my birthday (kinda like Eve's C-Shock look..remember? memories...LOL) My best friend showed my birthday pictures to her friend, and of course....here comes the comments. She doesn't wear much  makeup, so ANYTHING outside of neutral sends her into a spazz attack.

Anyhoo, I didn't mean to digress from your post. Your looks are always flawless. I'm sure you aren't too worried about WHAT she said (cause we all know it was farrr from accurate) but you're probably diggin' her nerves for even forming her mouth to say those words. But hey, you did the right thing...you let her be stupid by herself. People are so hilarious.

Keep up the GORGEOUS looks. I always get excited when I see a post from you!


----------



## amyzon (Apr 20, 2009)

Just curious... What exactly did this woman look like???  And how was her makeup applied?  I'm just curious.. That is so RUDE and disrespectful.  You did a gorgeous job on your makeup.

I have gotten comments, dirty looks and overrall bad vibes from people in the past about my makeup and the time and energy I put into my looks.  I've noticed that the individuals who choose to single us "MAC girls" out are usually the ones who clearly have _far more important_ things to do than take 10 minutes a day on basic skincare, much less a glance in the mirror to see that they could have put an effort into grooming their hair.  Women like this _resent_ other women that spend time on their looks and have pride and confidence in their image.  It really doesn't make sense.  You get out of it what you put in.  Don't hate!!  When I walk in a MAC I appreciate that the girls and guys take time in the morning to look fabulous and represent the brand!!  I compliment looks I admire and I would have told you you look fab, because you do!!

I am so sorry to have totally gotten off the topic of your hot FOTD!!


----------



## fintia (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah girl.. whatever with that lady!!! ugh!


----------



## ashley8119 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, if having flawless amazing makeup makes you a clown...then you are the most beautiful clown I have ever seen.


----------



## olddcassettes (Apr 20, 2009)

you look HOT, she was just jealous. her makeup application probably sucks, she wishes she was as good as you


----------



## macfabulous (Apr 20, 2009)

what a hater...never mind u look beautiful


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

you do not look like a clown! very pretty look btw!


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 20, 2009)

You look high glamor.  I wonder if she looks at fashion magazine spreads and thinks they all look like clowns.  You are illustrating the possibilities of high glamor that is a big part of what attracts customers to MAC, in my opinion.  Sheesh, pointing _and_ calling you clown, that woman was totally out of order.  There is not enough makeup manufactured to make her beautiful.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

What an idiot. I hate closed minded people. 

You look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your makeup skills are much better then a clowns, I promise dear.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 20, 2009)

you're the only "clown" I can safely say I like. (I am afraid of real clowns.)

I hate to get all soulja boy, but I would have superman'd that ho. lol!
(or at least asked if she needed some ice for her haterade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

That woman is just beyond rude. The nerve to actually say something like that out loud- she must have been jealous.

Your blending and brows are perfection.


----------



## Sparxx (Apr 20, 2009)

NOT A CLOWN! More like a porcelain doll! Your skin and makeup are FLAWLESS! Keep up the amazing work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <3


----------



## malaviKat (Apr 20, 2009)

You are soooo beautiful.  If you were at my counter, you would have been inspiration not the recipient of criticism.

Be proud. You're gorgeous.


----------



## Sparxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_What a stank bitch!! I think you should have called her out, you had witnesses!! I would love for some one to do that to me so I can give them the worst cuss out of the century.

Some people need to stop sipping on that haterade, for real._

 
AGREED!

"I will CUT you!" 
;P


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 20, 2009)

Your eyes are awesome! The lady shouldn't even be at the MAC counter if she thinks you're wearing too much. You look great!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 20, 2009)

What a rotten, jealous beeyotch. She should have kept her mouth shut if she was gonna say something nasty..

ANYWAY, you look awesome, the makeup is gorgeous so just disregard the haters!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 20, 2009)

shes crazy you dont look like a clown at all. You look very nice, I dont want to come off rude or anything but wouldve been nice if you added some lipstick the same color as your lipliner.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 20, 2009)

Had that lady been drinking?
Wait a minute let me guess the type; older lady, wrinkly skinned with a preferance to "nudes" you can berely see and blending which is nothing short off atrocious.Add the spidery lashes and the safe option of a soft berry toned lipstick and you have the classic boring look.
If it was a younger girl then I can only say she was jelous off your skills but  the older genaration doesn't seem to appreciate or understand the creativity.

You look great, the lady shoud have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 20, 2009)

That's the wonderful world of haters! She was prolly jealous that she can't even apply make up right so she just hated on the best thing she could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look great,as always!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know why it always surprises me that there are still people out there with NO home training...it just gets worse and worse! You're rockin it and that's what matters


----------



## summerskin (Apr 20, 2009)

If clowns looked like you, nobody would be scared of them! I bet she was just jealous, your make up looks great


----------



## shootout (Apr 20, 2009)

Hottest clown I've ever seen.
Gorgeous look =]


----------



## Meisje (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a lot of makeup, but it's expertly applied and very glamorous. 

That lady was probably schlumpy and sad looking.


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 20, 2009)

i love it. and if you look like a clown than i wonder what did she look like? because i think you look beautiful. and i love it.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

well that is what customers are for.. to say stupid ignorant things.  you're a friggin artist.  That person was an idiot.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, you're beautiful <3 such perfect skin and flawlessly applied makeup! 
I love the eyes...


----------



## Zeastlake (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you look beautiful... some people just really enjoy being jerks...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 20, 2009)

yea if a clown means a beautiful girl..then yes. haha that girl needs to learn what beautiful makeup is before she starts calling people names.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2009)

You know how they say, those who can't, teach; well, those who are jealous criticize! You look HOT Mama!


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 20, 2009)

you look great what a biotch.


----------



## jacquelinda (Apr 20, 2009)

you are fierce! nice make up


----------



## elongreach (Apr 20, 2009)

You so don't look like a clown.  I would be honored to allow you to do my makeover because you look flawless!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Apr 20, 2009)

clown?! She's crazy. Loooooove the look!! You're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pinkkvintage (Apr 20, 2009)

ive had people say that to me i just smile and say 'i know how to do make up so i can pull it off'
all i have to say is you look beautiful


----------



## pinkkvintage (Apr 20, 2009)

and what kind of camera do you have? ha


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW she must've gotten the wrong definition of clown because you look HAWT!! Too many haters out there. Don't pay mind to people like that they're just jealous and hating on you. Why was she in there in the first place if you guys wear so much makeup? She should've gone somewhere else. Anyway I love the entire look and it also helps since we're the same skintone.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 21, 2009)

tell her to kiss your ass and F*ck off. you look gorgeous!


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2009)

You're the prettiest clown I ever did see!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe she thought your look was clowing the hell out of hers.


----------



## Asela88 (Apr 21, 2009)

if you look like a clown I wanna look like a clown also lol..VERYY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to look like a clown too =]


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 21, 2009)

That lady must've been on some of that "oohhh weee" to say something so rude and disrespectful like that.  Girl, you are beautiful and makeup was created to enhance our features for either a subtle and natural look or a colorful and fun look to show how creative one can be.  Thus is the reason why makeup artists are called ARTISTS!!!! DUH!!!  So just read my signature below and brush what that lady said to you off your shoulders and continue expressing yourself through your makeup cuz it's beautiful!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds to me like someone was cruisin' for a heavy 'n' vigorous dusting of _Golden Olive_ Pigment with a #150 brush to the face - *the evil witch...*

...but then, that would be a _total_ waste of _Golden Olive_ pigment! 

What is "apparent" to us is how beautiful you are, and _not only_ do you have the most amazing facial and bone structure, but you know how to play them up as well. 

I suppose I'd be jealous too, but it's _cretins_ like this, who haven't a clue of where they are or what they're doing, that should _never_ be let outside of doors to wander around unsupervised! I, actually, feel sorry for her. 

Thank you for posting your fantastic looks - Love it! Keep on inspiring us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_You know...I really don't understand people sometimes. What was the point of saying that? If she thinks you and the other MAs wear too much makeup, then why shop there? _

 
This is why I think the MA's @ MAC should have a right to refuse service to anyone! 











 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_ When I walk in a MAC I appreciate that the girls and guys take time in the morning to look fabulous and represent the brand!! I compliment looks I admire and I would have told you you look fab, because you do!!_

 
This is why I LOVE to shop with MAC for this very reason, and what keeps me from wearing...well lesser, more ineffective brands shall we say!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful as usual! She's most likely one of those women that don't know shit about makeup and art. Do you honey...


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with all the others- you look lovely.
It's part of your job to show off the products you sell and you've done a wonderful job.
That one customer was very nasty but I am sure that other customers would have looked at you and thought "WOW!" and appreciated the effort you went to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hold your head up high!


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 21, 2009)

Hehe, people are so stupid...and so DIFFERENT!

When I read the title of this thread I was really expecting to see a very clown-esque make-up - since I have´an obsession for clowns and paint them on my face for purpose - but instead it's "just" a neat beauty make-up .... well.....humans are stupid, as I said.
Probably it was just her way of saying that she totally envys you for your flawless skin, for the neat make-up or for your beautiful facial features...who knows....


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok. I wanna look like a clown. All the time. Every day.

Fucking HOT!!!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 21, 2009)

You're stunning + I love your eye makeup. Can't see no clown here!


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Just curious... What exactly did this woman look like???  And how was her makeup applied?  I'm just curious.. That is so RUDE and disrespectful.  You did a gorgeous job on your makeup.

I have gotten comments, dirty looks and overrall bad vibes from people in the past about my makeup and the time and energy I put into my looks.  I've noticed that the individuals who choose to single us "MAC girls" out are usually the ones who clearly have far more important things to do than take 10 minutes a day on basic skincare, much less a glance in the mirror to see that they could have put an effort into grooming their hair.  Women like this resent other women that spend time on their looks and have pride and confidence in their image.  It really doesn't make sense.  You get out of it what you put in.  Don't hate!!  When I walk in a MAC I appreciate that the girls and guys take time in the morning to look fabulous and represent the brand!!  I compliment looks I admire and I would have told you you look fab, because you do!!

I am so sorry to have totally gotten off the topic of your hot FOTD!!_

 
She was probably around 40-45, plain looking & brought in a picture of one of the Olsen Twins & wanted a lipstick that matched what she was wearing in the pic. Which was like a Bubble gum type color. Even the MA who was working with her was getting annoyed, because every time she showed her a lipstick she would scream that "It's not a peachy pink like in the picture, I need a PEACHY PINK!" LOL! We were all happy when she finally left the counter.


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_ive had people say that to me i just smile and say 'i know how to do make up so i can pull it off'_

 
I'll remember that!


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkkvintage* 

 
_and what kind of camera do you have? ha_

 
A Sony Cybershot


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kenna23* 

 
_i love it. and if you look like a clown than i wonder what did she look like? because i think you look beautiful. and i love it._

 
Middle aged, not much make-up on, if any. Average looking.


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_That lady must've been on some of that "oohhh weee" to say something so rude and disrespectful like that.  Girl, you are beautiful and makeup was created to enhance our features for either a subtle and natural look or a colorful and fun look to show how creative one can be.  Thus is the reason why makeup artists are called ARTISTS!!!! DUH!!!  So just read my signature below and brush what that lady said to you off your shoulders and continue expressing yourself through your makeup cuz it's beautiful!!_

 
Thank you, I love your quote!


----------



## bsquared (Apr 21, 2009)

that woman was totally out of line and rude! You have more strength than me, I would have told her off, lol. 

ditto to the other ladies, if you're a clown, then i need to join the circus too!


----------



## User67 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for all the great comments! You guys made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know I wear more make-up than the average person & I will never deny that. I was just so shocked that she told me to my face that I looked like a clown. I guess nobody ever taught her if you have nothing nice to say, then don't say anything. If I wasn't at work I would have given her a mouthful that she would never have forgotten! But, of course I had to keep my cool. I imagine she will open her mouth up to the wrong person one day & she will be sorry. Ah well, my co-workers have just made a big joke out of it & they call me Bozo now LOL!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2009)

A clown? Where? I only see a hot girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She should keep her mouth shut next time!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 21, 2009)

delete


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Apr 21, 2009)

HOLY Smokes, this is so hot!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 21, 2009)

You must the prettiest clown ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, love this look!

P.S. Don't listen to ignorant people. They suck.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Apr 21, 2009)

Definitely a HOT look! I enjoy your fotds as well...they are always pretty!! I havent been on in awhile so I know you heard this a million times already but your HAIR is gorgeousss in that style.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 21, 2009)

LOVE this! I dont see a clown! you look fantastic!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

We need more clowns looking like this because REAL clowns look scary.

I actually could see where she's coming from because of the unconventional usage of color and the strong outline of the lip, but it's applied beautifully. only a true makeup lover could appreciate it!


----------



## Reinphall (Apr 21, 2009)

Fiercest clown I ever did see!


----------



## User38 (Apr 21, 2009)

sighs... so many nasty people on this planet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just forget it and keep on looking as lovely as you do!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 22, 2009)

wow....the ignorance of some people. but the look is great! Rock it


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 22, 2009)

ur friend must be crazy. or she looks like a clown when she wears make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i love your look. if she say u look like a clown. i'll say u look like a fairy.


----------



## amberenees (Apr 22, 2009)

everyOne is entitled tO their Own OpiniOn...
and in my OpiniOn she is what i like to refer to as a DB..
(((dumb bizzie)))
yOu're make-up is On pOint... 
fuccin fab!!!
(((heart it)))


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 22, 2009)

your skin your skin I want your skin OMG HONEY YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_A Sony Cybershot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That cybershot is the truth if you dont have one get one!!! thats what I use for my fotds!!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2009)

what a bitch. i think you look hott!


----------



## driz69 (Apr 23, 2009)

I love clowns your the best looking one i have ever seen


----------



## frocher (Apr 23, 2009)

You look gorgeous.  Screw her.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 23, 2009)

You look stunning, nothing like a clown at all.

Supposedly I look plastic at times, according to one of my friends... and he wonders why he barely has any friends.


----------



## siemenss (Apr 23, 2009)

fantastic look!


----------



## rarity (Apr 23, 2009)

You're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Apr 23, 2009)

If THAT is what a clown looks like, I'm joining the circus! You look STUNNING! And here, I've been terrified of clowns my entire life (doesn't help that the biggest event my charity puts on [an NHL charity] is a CARNIVAL. I always have a rough February). Wow. I love it!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Apr 23, 2009)

then I am the clown's sister (your sister) because I definately wear more than you. I love colours and I am not scared to wear them. Girl please don't bother with ignorant people and their stupid comments.


----------



## dangerdana (Apr 23, 2009)

I probably would have thrown down. People like that are terrible. My only comfort is that their lives must terrible for them to be so focused on making other people feel bad.


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Apr 23, 2009)

Well shoot, if you look like a clown, can you please teach me to look like one too? 

That look is fabulous. Love the color combo; fresh and creative. 

Work it girl, just work it....


----------



## n_c (Apr 23, 2009)

You totally rock this look!


----------



## mhtinkerbell (Apr 23, 2009)

I loves it! Can u teach me how to look like a clown too


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 23, 2009)

Ignore her...she has no idea what she's talking about. How could someone be so inconciderate =\

Anyways, you look amazing! Kudos for not being afraid of color.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you look pretty.


----------



## rbella (Apr 23, 2009)

are you effin' kidding me?  this is so beautiful.  if you look like a clown then clowns are quite possibly one of the most beautiful things in the whole wide world.  screw that ho.


----------



## kcphoto (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_it seems to me that ppl who dont actually wear makeup or know much about it say $h!t like that...

Your makeup is gorgeous, its applied flawlessly and it compliments your gorgeous face.

Sounds like the b!tch was jealous!!!_

 
QFT so hard it hurts! F that hoor, she just has to be mad cos she will NEVER be as awesome and talented and gorgeous as you.

Those eyes, especially... nomnomnom! <3


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

Is this the look u were wearing when she said that? This is my favorite look from you actually...and Im being serious. I cant wait to try that look on my lips...tonight


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you makeup is absolutely flawless!!!! if i were at your counter, i would totally ask for your help. some people are just like that, ignore them.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 23, 2009)

Its called, jealousy! You are so freakin gorgeous & talented... I love this


----------



## The_N (Apr 23, 2009)

ugh!!! i dislike when people make stupid comments about other peoples makeup. 

i wing out my eyeliner all the time and a guy once told me that i look like a witch, but i didn't let that get to me. don't let this stupid comment get to you either. you are beautiful and your makeup is amazing. you seriously do a great job with your makeup. i see nothing wrong with your makeup. hell no you do not look like a clown. geeee. you got talent with makeup. i love how everything is so well blended with such a smooth look to it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 23, 2009)

Sign me up for the circus, then, 'cuz you are one hot clown!  Seriously, though...some people have no class.


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 23, 2009)

thats bonkers. youre effin gorgeous!


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

no way, you look lovely! Your application is flawless! I can't imagine the customer to be looking all that fantastic if she's being rude about your makeup!


----------



## ambicion6 (Apr 24, 2009)

"Make me a bicycle clown!!!!"  
sorry couldnt help it  (from wedding crashers)
funny stuff aside, i think your face looks great! i wish i had that much talent to come up with cool eye colors like you!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 24, 2009)

The first thing that I thought when I saw your makeup was, "OMG she is flawless and I want her to be my MA!"

Some people are so rude!


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG, it never slays me the horrible things people feel they have a right to say.  That has to be one ugly person on the inside.  People like that have to make others feel bad so they can feel good.  She used you as a vessel to make her pitiful self feel good.

I just had a conversation with my 20 yo today all about karma and personal responsibility.  Hold your head high.  You didn't sink to her level and what goes around comes around.  I believe so much in that sort of crap coming back to bite people in the butt.

I think you look beautiful and omg I wish you could do my eye shadow.

Next time I swear you just tell her "this washes off, but OMG what are YOU going to do?"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














You are GAWJUS!


----------



## igswonderworld (Apr 24, 2009)

You know she probably wears only a vague unflattering light blue eyeshadow that's just everywhere (w/o contouring etc.) for eye makeup and thinks it suits her perfectly..

Actually after that incident I'd say the same thing but whatever 

Your makeup is gorgeous, that woman's a b***h..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 24, 2009)

you are one hot clown!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 24, 2009)

Girl!!!!  This look is FIERCE!!!!!!!!  Also, I lvoe your brows!!!  How did you get them so darn perfect!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 24, 2009)

Not only are you beautiful, you have so much more class than that girl could ever hope for.  And I don't think you look clown-like at all!!  Its only one pop of color FFS!!  Was it her first visit to MAC or something???


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 25, 2009)

Where is the clown? You look great. I would have went mildly off on her ass..


----------



## l1onqueen (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks great to me! Just because it wasn't a look she could pull off does not mean it looks bad or clownish, the chick was just being a..well you know, I dont wanna say it.


----------



## xitsvivx (Apr 26, 2009)

IF anything, id say you could tone down the blush a bit, BUT i still think you look gorgeous. 
People can be so rude... Ive had somthin similar happen to me before. It was a couple days after halloween and I had my eyeshadow done in blues and greens, I was quite proud of it, and then up walks this guy at the bakery i worked at and he goes.. 'how many colors do you have on your eyes?...why? halloween was the other day'. wtf? 
keep your head up girl


----------



## NewlyMACd (Apr 26, 2009)

that is terrible and boy oh boy you must have had to bite your tongue hard.  You are absolutely stunning.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 26, 2009)

She was the clown! Only silly people say stupid s#it like that!!! if you look like a clown you are the most gourgeous clown I've ever seen!!! To hell with the haters!!!


----------



## Debbie_57 (Apr 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Apr 26, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 27, 2009)

Stunning... haters are everywhere, and jealousy only shows the world how much they dislike themselves.  You keep rockin' your BEAUTY!!


----------



## KarmaCee (Apr 27, 2009)

you make a beautiful ummm...clown??? naw chick its super cute!! only a insecure hater would think this is clown like.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

Nyla, I enjoy the creativity you put into your looks.  My personal opinion is that you wear strong colours very well and your technique is wonderful.  You have such beautiful features.

Just rise above the negativity and keep on rocking your looks.


----------



## User67 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForeverKrystal* 

 
_ITA!

OP...You look stunning!...You're have such a beautiful face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





In regards to Amity:

What you fail to realize is that not everyone is going for a "natural" look...Some people like to use their makeup as form of self expression and not as a way to blend in with the crowd!  Otherwise there would be no need to vivid colors such as yellows, blues, greens, etc. in cosmetics.

Your comment was ignorant & rude.  Please sit down somewhere._

 
I have wanted to thank several posts throughout this thread but the "thanks" button seems to be MIA ATM.

Amity, Like the other gals said, everyone has their own preferences.  If you like to wear your makeup natural, fine but you can't expect everyone one else to do the same. 

It never fails, though.  Every time I wear a bold lip, I get a woman standing their clutching Bombshell/VGV/Politely Pink telling me not to put her in "Bright, hooker colors" .  My lips are not and never will be attached to your face so don't you worry about it. 

Nyla, you are a doll.  Too bad you can't get one of those squeeky horns-you could dance around and blow it at her the next time she comes in.


----------



## User67 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I have wanted to thank several posts throughout this thread but the "thanks" button seems to be MIA ATM.

Amity, Like the other gals said, everyone has their own preferences.  If you like to wear your makeup natural, fine but you can't expect everyone one else to do the same. 

It never fails, though.  Every time I wear a bold lip, I get a woman standing their clutching Bombshell/VGV/Politely Pink telling me not to put her in "Bright, hooker colors" .  My lips are not and never will be attached to your face so don't you worry about it. 

Nyla, you are a doll.  Too bad you can't get one of those squeeky horns-you could dance around and blow it at her the next time she comes in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
ROTFLMAO!


----------



## oooshesbad (Apr 27, 2009)

you know i think you are stunning!!!! Some folks just haven't learned that if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything at all. That was just flat out rude....but people are people KEEP UP ur fab mu i dig it lol


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

Next time someone is rude, spray them with one of those flower pins that is actually filled with water. Then simply unicycle away. By the time the day is over and you squeeze into your tiny little car with ten other clowns to drive home, it won't matter anymore.

Seriously, as I and (nearly) everyone else said, you look flawless, creative and fun. Life is too short to fade into the background. If colourful, noticeable makeup is your thing, then go for it because you do it so well. People who pack on the makeup so the foundation is like a thick mask, with unblended eyeshadow and circles of blush look like clowns, but your makeup is tasteful and skillfully applied- definitely something to be proud of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, clowns are meant to make people smile, and I'm sure that you do that everyday.


----------



## User67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Next time someone is rude, spray them with one of those flower pins that is actually filled with water. Then simply unicycle away. By the time the day is over and you squeeze into your tiny little car with ten other clowns to drive home, it won't matter anymore.

Seriously, as I and (nearly) everyone else said, you look flawless, creative and fun. Life is too short to fade into the background. If colourful, noticeable makeup is your thing, then go for it because you do it so well. People who pack on the makeup so the foundation is like a thick mask, with unblended eyeshadow and circles of blush look like clowns, but your makeup is tasteful and skillfully applied- definitely something to be proud of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, clowns are meant to make people smile, and I'm sure that you do that everyday._

 
Thanks so much, you made my morning


----------



## nunu (Apr 28, 2009)

Nyla: I love your work and i think that you are very talented, thanks for taking the time to share your fotd's and make tutorials.


----------



## User67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Nyla: I love your work and i think that you are very talented, thanks for taking the time to share your fotd's and make tutorials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, for taking the time to check them out


----------



## seabird (Apr 28, 2009)

you look stunning and clearly not like a clown! at my mac counter they've put up signs saying that verbal and physical abuse towards employees will not be tolerated. it's sad that they have to remind people how to behave..


----------



## User67 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Well said, Tam Eva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If there were a Thanks button, I'd hit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How are ya girl? I haven't seen you at the counter for awhile!


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_ 
Seriously, as I and (nearly) everyone else said, you look flawless, creative and fun. Life is too short to fade into the background. If colourful, noticeable makeup is your thing, then go for it because you do it so well. People who pack on the makeup so the foundation is like a thick mask, with unblended eyeshadow and circles of blush look like clowns, but your makeup is tasteful and skillfully applied- definitely something to be proud of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 






 It looks great and it is something I expect to see at a MAC counter! It's what makes MAC... MAC!


----------



## mommymac (Apr 28, 2009)

Like everyone else here, I think you look awesome, you look familiar wonder have I ever been to your counter, any who why do people go to makeup stores/counters if they're not into makeup.  And another thing what makes people feel so comfortable pushing their negativity, just gets me bothered.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 28, 2009)

I love this look!!!


----------



## unplugged (Apr 28, 2009)

uhhh if this woman thinks you look like a clown then where can I sign up for the circus because i would LOVE to be able to pull of that look! you look stunning and she obviously had some extreme jealousy issuesssssss.....


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 28, 2009)

beautiful...i just love customers they always know exactly what to say bwahahaha


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_How are ya girl? I haven't seen you at the counter for awhile!_

 
I know, right! I start work at 12 now so I don't have a lunch break to sneak away to MAC on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha..Im good though, how are you aside from the obvious wacked-out customers you have to deal with?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 29, 2009)

Clown my ass!! You look stunning!! I wished the MAs at my MAC store looked like this!! They hardly wear any make-up.. It's a bit disheartening.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. But you are a beautyyyy!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

Well shoot, If I'd known I'd have hired you for my fiance's party, lol. j/k.

This look is gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^^ Too funny....That was a good one!!!


----------



## BBJay (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not brave enough yet to do blush or a lip that bold, but the eyeshadow is completely inspiring. I love the color combination.


----------



## User67 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I know, right! I start work at 12 now so I don't have a lunch break to sneak away to MAC on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha..Im good though, how are you aside from the obvious wacked-out customers you have to deal with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, you need a MAC fix! I'm doing good though


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 30, 2009)

so apparently i missed this story about this fotd of yours so im responding now (better late than never).. you look incredible, you have such amazing skin! and i am a firm believer that if your skin looks good enough you can literally pull anything off because its like a clean slate for your art! you are incredibly talented and do NOT deserve that lady being so rude?... maybe she had some form of turrets? (sp?) haha jk but she probably just felt so nervous and uncomfortable around so many talented artists that stupid things just started popping out of her mouth.  you look great and can we get a "clown tut??!" haha


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 30, 2009)

ummm you are gorgeous and that woman is crazy! you handled it well though. If it was me, I would have to walk away for a minute lol.


----------



## User67 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_so apparently i missed this story about this fotd of yours so im responding now (better late than never).. you look incredible, you have such amazing skin! and i am a firm believer that if your skin looks good enough you can literally pull anything off because its like a clean slate for your art! you are incredibly talented and do NOT deserve that lady being so rude?... maybe she had some form of turrets? (sp?) haha jk but she probably just felt so nervous and uncomfortable around so many talented artists that stupid things just started popping out of her mouth.  you look great and can we get a "clown tut??!" haha_

 
Be glad you missed all the drama. But thanks so much! And I am going to work on another tutorial soon!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 1, 2009)

You are flawless!!


----------



## Mabelle (May 2, 2009)

Has this woman ever seen a clown?? 
In all honesty, im not crazy about the lips. Just my opinion.
However everything is applied flawlessly and the eyes kill me!

I think i would wear this look with a different lip colour, but even so, you certainly know how to rock a different look. Next time someone is so rude your should kick them in the back of the knees when theyre not looking!


----------



## dolceitalia (May 2, 2009)

you're gorgeous!!! i looooove this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. some people are just so jealous that they have to say something to feel better about themselves.


----------

